# My Modest Stash



## Brelki (Dec 28, 2008)

I've never actually posted pics of my stash, as it is now, so I thought I'd go ahead and do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's not quite everything, as I am expecting quite a bit in the mail, and I have some other items in a little traincase, but here goes.  I hope you enjoy!

*Overall.....













Foundations/Concealers/Lipsticks





Eye Pencils/Kohls/Pen Liners





Pigments (sample jars/OJ/BE glimmers)





Pressed Pigments

















Mascaras/Fluidlines/MSFs/Beauty Powders/Bronzers/Brow Stuff





Blushes/CCBs/Paint Pots









Eyeshadows/Paints/Touch Tints









Lipglosses/Pro Longwears/Other Lip Stuffs





Palettes*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Brelki (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous!!!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## User35 (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the craftsman tool box. brilliant !


----------



## Brelki (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I love the craftsman tool box. brilliant !_

 
DH thought of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He has quite a few of these himself, as he is a mechanic.


----------



## animacani (Dec 28, 2008)

Lovley collection! What are the blushes in your palettes?


----------



## Brelki (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Lovley collection! What are the blushes in your palettes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let's see....

Here's the labeled pics *before * I moved them around....
















NOTE:  Margin isn't in the new picture though... Had to scrap it.


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2008)

Great stash!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 29, 2008)

I loooove the tool box. Tool boxes make me happy. I have a bizarre life-long adoration of them. So many pretty things in it, too!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! Great collection!! What about your brushes?


----------



## Brelki (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Wow! Great collection!! What about your brushes?_

 
You can kind of see my brushes in the first two pics.  They're in two little mugs -- one for face, one for eyes.  Here's more detailed pic of the brushes:


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I love the craftsman tool box. brilliant !_

 
my exact thoughts.  So creative


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 29, 2008)

Fantastic collection


----------



## Brelki (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## Brelki (Jan 8, 2010)

Updated pics (from last month):

I purged quite a bit of my stash this year.  Here are the pics taken yesterday of my stash. 

The Craftsman





Nail Polishes, Foundations, Lipsticks









Pencil Eyeliners





MSFs





Highlighters





Bronzers & Blushes





Cream e/s, e/l, and Mascara





NARS duos, MAC e/s, and Dior quints





Lipglosses & Such





Palettes & Pigments





A few other pics
MSFs
(top: Blonde, Redhead, Triple Fusion
bottom: Shimpagne, Refined, Perfect Topping)






MAC mineralized blushes
(top: Dainty, Improvise, Hand-Finish, Gentle, Nuance
bottom: Superdupernatural, Daft Pink, Moon River, Hot Planet, Warm Soul)





Cargo blushes
(top: Topeka, Coral Beach
bottom: Rome, Tonga, Louisiana)


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 8, 2010)

Great collection! Definitely not modest, more like HUGE!


----------



## Brelki (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gonzajuju* 

 
_Great collection! Definitely not modest, more like HUGE!_

 
LOL Thanks... I guess it just feels modest when compared to other stashes I've seen.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 16, 2010)

georgeous collection!!


----------



## Brelki (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_georgeous collection!!_

 

TY!


----------



## Candee Sparks (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE your stash and its such a great idea to use the Craftsman units.  I just pulled my dad over here to look at it and demanded he give me one of his since he's an ex mechanic and has a bunch of them lying around in the garage!


----------



## Brelki (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candee Sparks* 

 
_I LOVE your stash and its such a great idea to use the Craftsman units.  I just pulled my dad over here to look at it and demanded he give me one of his since he's an ex mechanic and has a bunch of them lying around in the garage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're a great way to organize your stash.  Not the best for traveling, of course, but I love mine.  Even if I really pared down, I'd put hair stuffs in it.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Gorgeous and neat collection!! Not modest at all!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

love the tool box! so creative


----------



## Brelki (May 19, 2010)

I've been really trying to be ruthless about my stash -- only keeping what I use.  I'm *almost* there, but not quite yet.  I also forgot to take pics of a few random things (my almost empty fix+, brushes, etc.), and also I have a few items in my desk at work.

Anyway, it's considerably smaller than it used to be, particularly with fluidlines, cream e/s, lipsticks, msfs, blushes, and e/s.

I tried to label most of it, but if there's something you want to know what it is & it's not labeled, just lemme know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















































































































These are just backups:


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! Are those EoB brushes or Bobbi Brown? I can never tell without looking up close!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 1, 2010)

i love all things


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

Love the craftsman toolbox! My hubby's a mechanic as well. It's an awesome idea but I don't think he'd let me steal his toolbox!


----------

